# I have lost the Spike contest again



## robert carter (Oct 14, 2016)

Hunted a fine water oak today. A smoking one at that. Very rare for me I was able to get out of work early and get up the tree. The good Lord sent this buck wandering by at 8 yards and I could not hold off. He ran about 25 yards or so after the shot and went down. I did something I never do and pulled this rascal near 200 yards to not buzzard up the place.  Thank you Lord! !RC




For Dendy.....


----------



## robert carter (Oct 14, 2016)

Shot this deer with a woodsman . I really think if I had to choose one head for everything a Woodsman would probably be at the top of the list. RC


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2016)

Good job swamper


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 14, 2016)

Way to go RC.


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice RC. Would you chose the three blade over the two for bigger pigs?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 14, 2016)

Big pigs need a Grizzly Mr. Gurn. RC


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 14, 2016)

Dang. How you been Gurny. Great hunt RC


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice shot - congrats.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2016)

yep. I'm paying attention.. good shot on a fine deer. Congratulations!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 15, 2016)

Fine shot! Congratulations.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Good shooting!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 15, 2016)

Great job RC!  you're wearing them out!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 15, 2016)

Good hunt RC. Any crabapples this year? You'll be sore in a few days after that drag.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2016)

Can't do better than a shot like that!!!!  Good shootin' RC and congrat's again!!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 15, 2016)

Crabapples are scarce in most of the place but there were a few . The ones on the woodsroad did`nt make. RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats again RC. I know what to look forward to when you and Dendy text me.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 15, 2016)

congrats RC you are amazing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 16, 2016)

Teach Sawteeth RC!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 17, 2016)

Nothing wrong with losing like that. Congratulations!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats RC.  That's good shootin.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 18, 2016)

You found a feed tree! Smart move not messing it up with guts.  Congratulations.


----------



## gurn (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks RC. Hey Dave I been doin good, still in ah battle with the cancer but twixed God and the doctors were gonna get it licked. To weak for the longbow still but my boy Bobby set me in ah nice little stand only bout 6 or 7 feet up. He cocked a Xbow for me and God led a doe to me like it was on ah string.  First deer I got since  I been sick. He whacked ah real nice 10pt with his Tomahawk and a Steel Force.


----------

